# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ما هو أقوى منهج علمي موجود برأيك ؟

## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

ما هو أقوى وأعمق منهج وبرنامج علمي موجود برأيك ؟

----------


## عبد الرحمن السميع

أنا أبحث مثلك و هذا أعجبني جدا خلال البحث هنا سأنقل لكم الجزء الذي يجيب على سؤالكم و بداية المحاضرة مفيدة جدا أيضا 

1)من محاضرة المنهجية في طلب العلم
للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ
...هذه الخصال الثلاث مهمة جدا لطالب العلم وهناك غيرها كما ذكرت لك تطلبها من الكتب التي أُلفت في هذا الباب.
الآن نأتي للسّؤال المهم: كيف يكون الترفق؟ كيف يكون التدرج في طلب العلم؟ أو ما هو المنهج في طلب العلم؟
الجواب: أنّ العلوم الشرعية متنوعة مختلفة فمنها علوم أصلية ومنها علوم مساعدة يسميها بعضهم علوم الآلة ويسميها آخرون علوما صناعية.
فالعلوم الأصلية هي علم الكتاب والسنة يعني علم التفسير علم الحديث علم  الفقه، ثم علم التوحيد نخرجه من علم الكتاب والسنة لأجل عظيم منزلته لأنّ  كل هذه العلوم متفرعة ومفهومه من الكتاب والسنة.
إذن عندنا العلوم الأصلية لطالب العلم: التفسير والتوحيد والحديث والفقه.
والعلوم المساعدة هي: أصول التفسير أو ما يسمونه بعلوم القرآن، أصول الحديث  أو ما يسمى بمصطلح الحديث، أصول الفقه والنحو وعلوم اللغة.
ثم هناك تقسيم آخر العلم منه أصول ومنه ملح، الأصول مثل هذه العلوم سابقة  الذكر كلها الأصلية والمساعدة والملح كالأخبار والتراجم والغرائب والقصص  والتاريخ ونحو ذلك.
أولا: علم التفسير:
علم التفسير تتدرج فيه بأن تبدأ بتفسير مختصر جدا، تتطلع فيه على معاني  كلام الله جلّ وعلا خاصة إذا كنت حافظا للقرآن فإنه يكون من أنفع الأشياء  لك أن تمر على تفسير مختصر كان العلماء يعتنون بتفسير الجلالين في الأعصر  المتأخرة وهو نافع مفيد لكن تحترز في قراءته على ما فيه من التأويلات وقد  صنفه الجلالان جلال الدين المحلي وجلال الدين السّيوطي، تمر فيه من أوله  المفصل حيث إنّك تسمعه كثيرا في الصلاة تفهم المعاني باختصار وهو كله  مجلدان صغار فإذا مررت على خمسين صفحة أخذت المفصل كاملا فهمت المعاني التي  تسمعها في الصلاة فيكون معك علم واضح.
كيف تعرف أنك فهمت التفسير حتى تنتقل إلى غيره؟
هنا الجواب: أن تستطيع أن تفسر السّورة على نفسك مثلا تقرأ سورة والشمس  وضحاها فقرأت تفسيرها في الجلالين وفهمته كيف تعلم أنك فهمته؟ تغلق التفسير  وتبدأ تفسر على نفسك فإذا استطعت أن تفسر بصواب وبدون تلكؤ بوضوح في فهم  الآيات عند نفسك فإنك تكون قد درجت فهمت تفسيرها ويمكن أن تنتقل بعدها إلى  غيرها وهذه طريقة يأتي تفصيلها في غير التفسير هذا أولا تبدأ بتفسير  الجلالين، بعد ذلك تنتقل إلى ما هو أعلى منه مثل تفسير الشيخ ابن سعدي أو  مثل تفسير البغوي أو ابن كثير أو مختصراته إذا كان هناك مختصرات سالمة من  المعارضات فترجع إليها تمر عليها مرورا تعرف معه المعاني تكون المعلومات  التي فيها التي هي أطول من الجلالين قد أتت ذهنك بعد فهمك لما أورده  الجلالان، فإذا أتت المعلومات الأكثر تكون المعلومات الأقل واضحة لأنّك  استطعت أن تفسر والشمس وضحاها من ذهنك، إذا قرأت ابن كثير إذا قرأت البغوي  ونحو ذلك من الكتب التي هي أكبر قليلا ستحس من نفسك أنك أدركت أكثر وهكذا  مع مرور الزمن تحس أنك قد نميت فهمك لكلام الله جلّ وعلا.
ثانيا: التوحيد.
التوحيد قسمان:
القسم الأول: العقيدة العامة.
القسم الثاني: توحيد العبادة.
يعني علم التوحيد الذي ستدرسه إن شاء الله هذا تقسيم للتوحيد من حيث هو علم  العقيدة العامة ألفت فيها كتب منها: لمعة الاعتقاد، ومنها الواسطية لشيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية، ومنها العقيدة الطحاوية وغير ذلك من ما ذكرت فيه مباحث  الاعتقاد كاملة يعني يذكرون مباحث الاعتقاد كلها، مثل الإيمان بالله  وأسمائه وصفاته وربوبيته وما يتعلق بذلك الإيمان بالملائكة الإيمان بالكتب  الإيمان بالرسل الإيمان باليوم الآخر أحوال القيامة أحوال القبر البعث وما  يحصل في عرصات القيامة الجنة والنار القدر وما يتعلق به ثم يذكرون تفاصيل  الاعتقاد مباحث أخر مثل الكلام في الأولياء وكراماتهم مثل الكلام في  الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم مثل الكلام في الإمامة وحقوقها مثل الكلام في  الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر مثل الكلام في الأخلاق ونحوها كما ذكر شيخ  الإسلام في آخر الواسطية هذه تسمى عقيدة عامة.
عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة هذه تأخذها بالترتيب تبدأ بكتاب مختصر تقرأه على  شيخ التفسير ما يحتاج أن تقرأه على شيخ إذا أشكل عليك شيئ فسل فيه، أما  التوحيد فلابد من قراءته، تأخذ مختصرا مثل لمعة الاعتقاد إن حفظتها فحسن  وهو المراد وإن لم يتيسر فكررها حتى تفهم مباحثها.
من الأغلاط التي تواجه طلاب العلم أنهم يأخذون كتابا ما استعرضوا مسائله  ولا مباحثه يعني يحضر يعرف الموضع الذي يحضر فيه عند المعلم هذا غلط بل  الواجب أن تعرف المباحث التي تكلم عنها الكتاب.
لمعة الاعتقاد تمر عليها من أوله إلى آخره، تعرف ترتيبه والمسائل التي تعرض لها ونحو ذلك ثم بعد ذلك تقرأه على معلم أو شيخ.
كتاب في أوائل الكتب لمعة الاعتقاد مسائله واضحة مختصرة إذا شرحه لك قرر  عليه تقريرات كتبتها بعد ذلك أضبطه فإذا ضبطت هذا الشرح وعرفت من نفسك  وأنست أنك أحكمته أو أحكمت أكثره تنتقل بعده إلى الواسطية، تأخذ أيضا  الواسطية على معلم.
ثم كيف تعلم من نفسك أنّك فهمت الباب؟
بعض الناس يقرأ فإذا أتى يعبر عما قرأ إما أن يعبر بعبارة غير شرعية غير  علمية وإما يعبر خطأ يكون فاهما أصلا خطأ من جراء قراءته لمَ لأنّه لم  يختبر نفسه فأنت إذا قرأت الفصل من الواسطية مع شرحه تبدأ تدرسه مع نفسك  تعبر عنه بقول مثلا قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الواسطية في أولها مثلا  هذا اعتقاد الفرقة الناجية أهل السنة والجماعة، تبدأ تشرح الفرقة الناجية  من هم؟ أهل السنة والجماعة من هم؟ حتى تعرف من نفسك أنك أدركت معاني هذا  الكلام إذا أتى في أثنائه درست الكلام عن الصفات مثلا صفة العلو لله جلّ  وعلا الاستواء على العرش تذكر ما تعرض له الشارح من المسائل ما تأخذها  سماعا أو قراءة تقول أنا قرأت الواسطية هذا ما تحصل معه العلم لابد أن تدرس  وهذا الذي يسميه أهل العلم معارضة العلم ومدارسة العلم، ومذاكرة العلم، له  ثلاثة أسماء معارضة مذاكرة مدارسة، يستعمل أهل الحديث له لفظ المذاكرة  يقول ذاكرته بكذا كما مرّ في بعض أخبار الإمام أحمد أنه صلى العشاء هو وأبو  زرعة الرازي عبيد الله بن عبد الكريم الإمام المعروف صليا العشاء سويا ثم  دخلا إلى المنزل فما فجئا إلاّ بآذان الفجر مكثا الليلة يتذاكران كيف  يتذاكران؟
هذا يذكر إسناد وذاك يذكر المتن هذا يذكر المتن ما تكلم عليه إذا كان عليه  فقه أو نحو ذلك يتذاكران العلم هذا فيه تثبيت له أما أنْ تحضر عند الشيخ أو  المعلم وتسمع وتذهب وعهدك به آخر ما سمعته هذا لا يحصل علما تسمع وتستفيد  ومأجور إن شاء الله لكن لا تنمّي العلم ولا تؤسسه عند نفسك فإذن إذا سمعت  قرأت الشرح، فهمت معنى الكلام علامة فهمك عند إغلاق الكتاب تبدأ تشرح وتوضح  المسائل إذا كنت فاهما مائة في المائة فتوضح كل المسائل لن يكون في ذهنك  اشتباه إذا كان فهمك ناقصا أو مضطربا أو مشوشا ستلاحظ أنك أثناء الشرح في  هذه الكتب الأساسية التي هي أصول ستلاحظ أنك اضطربت، تتكلم ما تعرف كيف  تعبر! اختلطت عليه المسألة مع أنّك كنت حين أمررته كنت فاهما له ولكن عند  الاختبار يكرم المرء أو يهان فتنظر إلى نفسك فتعرف أنك فاهم أو لست بفاهم  فإذا ما استطعت أن تشرح هذا المقطع أو تلك الجملة فمعنى ذلك أنّك تحتاج إلى  إعادتها فلا تنتقل إلى ما بعدها إلا بعد إحكامها.
سابقا طلاب العلم يحضرون عند الشيخ مثلا يدرّسهم، في الليل مدارسه لما  درسوه، كل واحد يغلق الكتاب ويشرح لصاحبه والآخر يشرح له ومن الحسن في طلب  العلم أن تتخذ لك صاحبا واحد لا تكثر فهذا الصاحب تراجع أنت وإياه العلم  تشرح له ويشرح لك تبين له خطأ فهمه ويبين خطأ فهمك وتتساعدان في هذا.
إذا انتهيت من الواسطية تأتي الدرجة الثالثة وبعد فهم الواسطية تماما تنتقل  إلى الحموية وإن شئت تنتقل إلى شرح الطحاوية ما في حرج وإذا فهمت الواسطية  تماما تستطيع أن تأتي لكتب شيخ الإسلام تمر عليها تفهمها بإذن الله تعالى  لكن من العجب أن يأتي بعض منّا ويفتح الفتاوى ويقرأ منها وهو ما أحكم أصول  علم الاعتقاد يجيء به نوم تعبان كليل ما عنده إلا عشرة دقائق أو ربع ساعة  قال: خلّنا نقرأ في الفتاوى يفتح ويقرأ ثم بعد ذلك يجادل في بعض المسائل  وهو ما فهمها أصلا وهذا كثير وواجهناه كثير، يأتي يقول قال شيخ الإسلام كذا  وإذا راجعت وجدت أنّ شيخ الإسلام ما قاله، لأجل أنه أعطاه وقتا مقتطعا ليس  بجيد، الثاني لأجل أنّه ما عنده أصول تلك المسألة يعني أصول تلك المسألة  ليست ثابتة عنده فيكون فهمه لكلام العلماء ليس بقوي، الأعظم من ذلك أن لا  يكون أحكم الواسطية أو الحموية أو لمعة الاعتقاد فنذهب إلى كتب السلف  كالسنة لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد والإيمان لا بن منده أو كالتوحيد لا بن  خزيمة أو كالتوحيد لا بن منده ومثل ذلك من الكتب الكبار التي ليس المسائل  فيها مؤصلة كما أصلت في كتب المتأخرين لكن إذا أصلت المسائل ثم ذهبت إلى  تلك الكتب فسوف يكون استدلالك بكلام السلف على أتم وجه فستفهمه على أتم فهم  إن شاء الله تعالى لأنّ الكلمة من كلام السلف سوف تكون في بالك منوطة  بالمسألة التي كانت عندك أصولها في تمام الوضوح، ترتبط الكلمة واضحة عندك  معناها مرادهم بها محترزاتها ما تحوى من أمثلة ذلك مثلا الكلمة التي هي في  أول لمعة الاعتقاد قال صاحب اللمعة في الإيمان بالأسماء والصفات قال: بلا  كيف ولا معنى؛ هل هاذي يأتيها طالب العلم إذا ما فهمها على حقيقتها فإنه  إذا أتى إلى كتب السلف... ثم يحيل على علمائنا الكبار لأنّ عندهم من العلم  ما ليس عند غيرهم فإن لم يكن عندك من الوقت ما يناسب أوقاتهم ونحو ذلك فلا  بأس أن تلحق بغيرهم من طلبة العلم ممن هم من أساتذتنا لكن بشروطه المعتبرة.
الثالث: الحديث.
أول ما يبدأ طالب العلم بحفظ الأربعين النووية وربما لو سألت أكثر الحاضرين  هل حفظوا الأربعين النووية يقول: لا، ما حفظوها وانتقلوا إلى دراسة الكتب  الكبار مثل نيل الأوطار أو سبل السلام أو فتح الباري والأربعون النووية هي  القاعدة.
إرجعوا إلى الكتب التي ترجم فيها مؤلفوها لأهل العلم كتب التراجم انظر  واقرأ ما تجد أنّهم ذكروا في ترجمة عالم أنّه قرأ كتابا كبيرا مثلا ما تجد  أنّه ترجم لعالم أنّه قرأ فتح الباري أو قرأ المجموع ونحو ذلك ما تجد لكن  تجد في تراجمهم أنه يقول: حفظ مثلا الأربعين النووية حفظ الملحة في النحو  حفظ العمدة في الفقه حفظ عمدة الأحكام يذكرون مثل المختصرات لمَ؟
لأمرين: الأول: ليدلك أنّ طريق العلم هو هذا لا غير.
الثاني: ليبين مكانة هذا العالم وأنّ علمه مرسخ مؤصل لأنه ابتدأ بتلك  المتون فأحكمها ودرسها على الأشياخ، ما تجد أنّ فلانا قرأ فتح الباري قرأ  نيل الأوطار ما تجد، ولا يثني على العالم بذلك لأنّ هذه الكتب تعرف مسائلها  التفصيلية إذا أحكمت.
إذن في الحديث تبدأ بحفظ الأربعين النووية حفظا لا غير تحفظها وتمرُّها  دائما لابد تحفظها مثل الفاتحة كل أسبوع تختمها، كل ختمة تكون واضحة عندك  بعد ذلك تقرأ شرحا لها وحبذا لو يكون على شيخ أيضا وإن لم يكن فتقرأ شرحا  وتضبطه وتسأل فيما أشكل عليك أحد العلماء.
بعد حفظ الأربعين تبدأ في كلّ حديث تقرأ شرح النووي عليه، شرح النووي مختصر  أكبر من النووي شرح ابن دقيق العيد، ثم يليه شروح كثيرة ولكن أكبرها شرح  ابن رجب الحنبلي الحافظ المعروف، تقرأ شرح النووي فإذا قرأته على حديث إنما  الأعمال بالنيات تغلق الكتاب وتبدأ تشرح الحديث وهذا ينفعك كثيرا إذا أردت  أن تعظ في مسجد، لك أن تبتدأ من أيّ حديث من الأربعين النووية ثم تضبط  الشرح كاف ونافع للغاية، احتيج إليك لخطبة جمعة تأتي مسجد فيه عدد من طلبة  العلم كل واحد يقول للثاني: لا ما أخطب أنا يخطب الثاني، طالب العلم لابد  عدته معه في كل مكان أقل العدة آيات مع إحكام تفسيرها سورة العصر وتفسيرها  سورة الإخلاص وتفسيرها وغيره أو الأربعين النووية مع إحكام شرحها فلابدّ من  قاعدة لك تنطلق منها وستكون بإذن الله رآيا ومشاهدا لعظم النفع بحفظ  الأربعين النووية مع إحكام شرحها لأنها ضمت من السائل الشيء الكثير بعد ذلك  تنتقل من الأربعين النووية إلى عمدة الأحكام في الحديث بعد ذلك إلى بلوغ  المرام إذا الواحد حس من نفسه نشاط يقول أنا أبدأ بالبلوغ حفظا لا بأس وإن  لم يكن فعمدة الأحكام وبعد البلوغ خلاص بركة ونعمة، لا مانع أن تقرأ في كتب  السنة صحيح البخاري صحيح مسلم وفي غيرها لكن لا تقرأ فيها وأنت ما ضبطت  تلك الأصول لأنّه تأتيك أحاديث ما تعرف معناها أحاديث ربما يكون المعنى فيه  شيء من التعارض، المسائل الفقهية المستنبطة منها ربما تعز عليك ونحو ذلك.
رابعا: الفقه تبتدئ بعمدة الفقه لا بن قدامة رحمه الله ومن لم يكن في هذه  البلاد يبتدئ بأي متن من المتون الفقهية من أي مذهب لكن مذهب الحنابلة هو  أقل المذاهب مخالفة أو أقل المذاهب مسائل مرجوحة فإنّ المسائل المرجوحة  مثلا في زاد المستقنع قليلة وأكثره راجح المقصود تأخذ متن مثل عمدة الفقه  تأخذه وتضبط مسائل كل باب مثلا تمر على باب المياه فتمر عليه مرة سريعة  فتعرف تقسيمه في الباب، وش بدأ؟ وش انتهى؟ ما مسائله؟ ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ على  معلم هذا لابد منه إذا لم يتيسر تقرأه على نفسك أو تقول والله إنّي رجل  تقدمت بي الأمور يشار إليّ بالبنان مدرس صعب عليّ أن أحضر على شيخ أونحو  ذلك، بل تقرأ وتسأل عما أشكل عليك.
كيف يقرأ الفقه؟ هذا سؤال مهم كثيرون يقرؤون الفقه ولا يعرفون كيف يقرأون،  الفقه ليس كالتوحيد فالتوحيد تصور مسائله سهل مسائل الصفات فيها إثبات فيها  تأويل تأولوا العلو إلى كذا إلى علو القدر علو القهر تأولوا الاستواء إلى  كذا تصورها واضح لكن الفقه تصوره ليس بالواضح فهم صور المسائل لئلا تشتبه  بمسائل أخر سيحتاج منك درس الفقه إلى أناة، أولا تتعامل مع هذا المختصر  بالسؤال والجواب كيف؟ تقول مثلا المياه ثلاثة أقسام تأتي تخاطب الشرح كم  أقسام المياه تقول: أقسام المياه ثلاثة الأول: هو الطهور، ما تعريفه؟ يأتي  تلاحظ أنك في هذه الأسئلة إذا مرنت يكون الجواب بعد سؤاله ما تعريفه هو  الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته أو كما يقول غيره هو الطاهر في نفسه المطهر  لغيره، إذًا سألت وهو أجاب تعاملت مع كتاب الفقه كأنه معلم تسأل أنت وهو  يجيب إذا أتى احتراز أو شرط تسأل بالأسئلة المناسبة تقول مثلا إذا قال  الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته تسأل تقول مطلقا وهو يجيبك يذكر لك الحالات هل  خالطه ممازج أم غير ممازج ...الخ تبدأ أنت تسأل وتقسم والعلم في الفقه إنما  هو بشيئين هما أولا: بالتصور ثانيا: بالتقاسيم أنفع شيء لك في الفقه  التقسيم تقول هذه تنقسم إلى كذا وكذا الأشياء العارضة على الماء الباقية  على أصل خلقتها قسمين ممازجة وغير ممازجة، طيب، مَثِّل للممازجة وغير  الممازجة؟ كذا وكذا الشارح يمثل لك ابن قدامة في العمدة، لا تهتم في درس  الفقه بالراجح بالدليل لا لأنه ما يراد منك أن تكون مفتيا أنت الآن متعلم  يراد من درسك الفقه أن تتصور المسائل الفقهية وتفهم تعبير أهل العلم في  الفقه مثلا: مختصر الزاد، الزاد تعرفونه صغير إنّه يحوي ثلاثين ألف مسألة  كيف كل واحدة نعرفها بدليلها والراجح والمرجوح منها، نكون أمضينا وما فهمنا  الزاد ولذلك الآن قليل من شرح الزاد من العلماء لأن الطريقة التي يستعملها  العلماء سابقا في الشرح والتي نفعت الطلاب وأخرجتهم أهل علم ليست هي  الموجودة الآن تفصيلات وتعليلات يطول الكلام في مسألة واحدة ولا يراد من  طالب العلم أن يتصور في المسألة كل ما قيل عنها إنّما تتصور المسألة وحكمها  بناء على هذا المذهب إذا انتهيت من القسم الأول من أقسام المياه تغلق  الكتاب وبنفس الطريقة تأتي تعيد هذا القسم وتشرحه تلاحظ إذا كان فهمك مشرقا  تلحظ من نفسك وإذا كان فهمك مغربا فتلحظ من نفسك وشتان بين مشرق ومغرب.
سارت مشرقة وسرت مغربا
شتان بين مشرق ومغرب
تعيد تسأل أهل العلم المعلم الذي يعلمك في المسائل التي يعلم أن الفتوى  بخلاف ما ذكر في هذا المتن المعلم الرباني يذكرك بها يقول: هذا والفتوى على  خلافه، القول الراجح هو كذا ليس القول الراجح في كلّ مسألة بما يترجح  للمعلم، لا يكن القول الرّاجح بما عليه المفتون الذين يفتون من أهل العلم  الكبار يربطك بين كتاب الفقه وبين الفتوى يجعل فيه الصّلة بينك وبين هذا  وهذا كان أهل العلم عندنا يذكرون في تدريس الزاد الأشياء التالية يذكرون.
أولا: صورة المسألة حكمها، بناء على ما ذكره صاحب الكتاب.
هل لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية أو تلميذه ابن القيم أو أحد من أئمة الدعوة هل  لهم اختيار مخالف لأنهم نخلوا المذهب فالمسائل المرجوحة بينوها نقول مثلا  في المياه ثلاثة أقسام يقول لك المعلم واختار الشيخ تقي الدين شيخ الإسلام  أنّ المياه قسمان، لا تحتاج تفصيل في كل مسألة ولا تعليق المعلم يحتاج إلى  معرفة ما عليه الفتوى فيقول لك يفتي الشيخ الفلاني مثلا يفتي سماحة الشيخ  عبد العزيز حفظه الله في المسألة بكذا يربطك هذا الذي تحتاجه أما نأتي عند  مسألة نقول دليلها كذا واستدلوا لها بكذا وهذا الدليل أخرجه فلان وفلان  وفيه الراوي الفلاني فيه علة ولا يصح الاستدلال والقول مرجوح والصواب قول  الشعبي وإسحاق والشافعي، هذا في المسائل ما يحتاج لكن طالب العلم الذي يعرف  هذه المسائل ويتحملها يقرأها في الكتب المطولة ليس كل كتاب قرأت منه أو  حضرت آتي وأعطيك المعلومات فمعناه أنّي أستعرض ما قرأت هذه ليست طريقة أهل  العلم إنما طريقة أهل العلم أن يعطيك ما ينفعك هكذا في سائر أبواب الفقه كل  باب تمر عليه بهذه الطريقة إذا ضبطت المسائل بتصورات تأتي أنت مع مرور  الزمن تكون القاعدة قد بنيت المسألة هذه مرجوحة راجحة دليلها القول المخالف  تنبني معك مع الزمن يأتي كل ركن في مكانه الصحيح تنبني يبدأ البنيان معك  يرتفع يرتفع وتتصور المسائل في البداية يكون عشرة في المائة فأهمها فأهم  أدلتها تصورت المسائل بعد سنة تلاحظ أنها خمسة عشر في المائة بعد سنتين  تكون عشرين وهكذا مع الزمن أما الطريقة الموجودة اليوم يأتي طالب العلم  عنده في مسألة تفصيل ساعة تسأله في مسائل أخرى في الفقه ما عنده علم بها  هذا خلل في طلب العلم شمولية ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ تنمي حتى يكبر.

على نفس الطريقة تسير في العلوم المساعدة طبعا انتهينا من العلوم الأصلية  تسير في العلوم المساعدة على نفس الطريقة تبدأ بالمختصرات ثم تترقى شيئا  فشيئا وذكرت لك من العلوم التاريخ يدخل فيه سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وسيرة ابن هشام فيها كفاية في ذلك كذلك يدخل فيه أنواع التاريخ هذه علوم  التي هي الملح تقرأ ما شئت من ذلك العلوم لابد من العناية بها أصول التفسير  أصول الفقه أصول الحديث الذي هو المصطلح والنحو ولا علم بدون النحو يقول  الشاعر ابن الوردي:
جمّل المنطق بالنحو فمن
يحرم الإعراب بالنطق اختبل
طالب العلم تجد كلامه مكسر هذا لا يصلح كيف أئتمنه على فهم معاني الكتاب  والسنة وهو لا يفهم النحو ما يؤتمن في الواقع بأنّه سيكون مقلد ينقل لكن  يأتيني في مسائل يجتهد فيها وعبارته أصلا عربيته ليست بجيدة ما يفهم اللسان  العربي هذا لا شك أنّه خلل لابد من العناية بالنحو والنحو عمدته الإعراب  تقرأ على شيخ ثم تعرب ما شئت أي شيئ يقابلك أعرفه، تقرأ خبر في الجريدة  أعربه سورة تقرأها من القرآن أعربها حديث أعربه هذا يبين النحو عندك وإلا  بدأت تشارك فيه الآن من كبار العلماء كان يأتي يسأل في الإعراب لابد من  مجالس أهل العلم الذي يدرس فيه النحو والعلوم الأخرى لابد يسأل ما إعراب  قوله تعالى كذا؟ ما إعراب الجملة الفلانية ينشطون مع الإعراب، إذا ترقى  وحفظ الألفية سيأتي بالإعراب والدليل مثلا يقول محمد قادم محمد ما إعرابها؟  قال مبتدأ يقول المعلم قلت مبتدأ ما الدليل يقول قال ابن مالك في الخلاصة:
مبتدأ زيد وعاذر خبر
إنْ قلت زيد عاذر من اعتذر
مثلا لو قلت الآية {للذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة مثل السوء} هذا يقول الذين اسم  موصول لابد له في صلته من عائد يعود له ما العائد؟ يقول الطالب العائد  محذوف يسأل المعلم ما الدليل؟ يقول: قول ابن مالك: 
..............................  ......... والحذف عنـــــدهم كثـــير  منجـل في عائد متصل إن انتصب بفعل أو وصف كمن يرجو يهب قال الدليل هذا  يربطنا بالنحو تماما لكن هذه الطريقة ليست موجودة الآن المقصود من هذا نختم  الدرس بالوصية بالجد في طلب العلم وأن تحرصوا على المنهجية والأمة اليوم  بحاجة إلى علماء بحاجة إلى طلاب علم،لأنه أين الموجهون؟ يوجهون الناس  بالآراء بالأفكار بالثقافات بالمفاهيم لا إنما يوجه بالعلم علم راسخ يستحضر  دليله يفهم أصول المسألة وكلام أهل العلم عليها حتى يسير الناس على بينة  ونحن بحاجة إلى طلاب علم اليوم والطلاب الراغبون في العلم كثيرون لكن طلاب  العلم قليلون من هم طلاب العلم؟ هم الذين يسيرون على وفق الطريقة الصحيحة  التي سار عليها من كان قبلنا من أهل العلم وهي هذه الطريقة التي ذكرت لك  فإن أنت طبقتها فستكون منتفعا بإذن الله أكبر الانتفاع تحس في نفسك في سنة  أنك تغيرت تغير واضح وأحسست أنك طالب العلم علم بدأت تفهم وإن أهملت وحضرت  ورحت وجئت وما أصلت فإنك ستحرم بقدر ما أخللت بذاك أسأل الله أن ينور قلبي  وقلوبكم بالهدى والاستقامة وأن يجعلنا من طلبة العلم الذين يخشونه وأن  يجعلنا للناس أئمة هدى يرشدون من ضل إلى الهدى ويحيون بكتاب الله الموتى  وأسأله لكل واحد حاضر معنا أن يكتب الله جلّ وعلا له خير خاتمة في حياته  وأن ييسر لنا الخير أينما كنا وأن لا يكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين وأن يأخذ  بأيدينا إلى كلّ قول أو عمل يحبه ويرضاه إنّه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه وسبحان  ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى  الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه.    
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?64388-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%86%D9%87  %D8%AC%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%B7%D9%84%D8%A8-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%85-%D9%84%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%AE-%D8%B5%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD-%D8%A2%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%AE-%D8%AD%D9%81%D8%B8%D9%87-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%89


2)و هذه أيضا موافقة لما جاء في المحاضرة 
*الأشياء التى يبدأ بها طالب العلم لسماحة الشيخ بن باز رحمه الله 
*

 *بماذا ينصح  سماحة الشيخ طالب العلم أن يبدأ، هل يبدأ في المرحلة الأولى والثانية  والثالثة في متون الفقه، وأصول الفقه، ومصطلح الحديث، وفقه الحديث**,* *والعقيدة, والنحو, والتفسير, بماذا يبدأ طالب العلم في هذه المرحلة؟*
*يبدأ  بالقرآن يجتهد في القرآن ، ثم بكتب العقيدة، كالعقيدة الواسطية يحفظها،  كتاب التوحيد للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، مثل كشف الشبهات، والثلاثة الأصول،  يحفظ هذه الكتب المختصرة في العقيدة، ثم كتب الحديث كبلوغ المرام، وعمدة  الحديث والأربعين النووية، وتتمته لابن رجب، كتب جيدة، ثم الفقه**.  المقدم: بالنسبة يا فضيلة الشيخ للنحو والتفسير – يقول -؟ المقدم: كذلك  أصول الفقه، مصطلح الحديث، والنحو كل هذا طيب، لكن بعد العناية بالقرآن ،  والعناية بكتب العقيدة ، وكتب الحديث، أما مصطلح الحديث يقرأ مصطلح الحديث  مع الحديث، وأصول الفقه مع الفقه، والنحو كذلك، يتعلم النحو لأنه يعينه على  طلب العلم .                                                
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....84%D9%84%D9%87
* 
3)اما هذه فمازلت أحملها 
* محاضرة ❞طلب العلم❝ و❞منطلقات طالب العلم❝ للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني (مرئي+صوتي) 
*

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....D8%AA%D9%8A%29

----------


## عبد الرحمن السميع

وفق الله الجميع لطلب العلم

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خير أخي وقد استفدت من نقلك.

----------


## أبو طالب

وضع الشيخ العصيمي هذه المنهجية لطلب العلم و تكون بقراءة هذه الكتب على المشايخ أو قراءة شروحها 

العقيدة : ثلاثة الأصول -القواعد الأربع -التوحيد -كشف الشبهات -نواقض الإسلام -نظم القواعد المثلى -لمعة الإعتقاد -الواسطية -الحموية -الطحاوية -التدمرية -النونية -
الفقه : أحكام الصلاة -شروط الصلاة -آداب المشي -أخصر المختصرات -الإجماع -دليل الطالب -الحسبة -زاد المستقنع -السياسة الشرعية -أحكام أهل الذمة -الإقناع -منتهى الإرادات -بداية المجتهد -
الحديث : الأربعين النووية -عمدة الأحكام -بلوغ المرام -كشف الخفاء -قنعة الأريب -رياض الصالحين-الجامع الصغير -جامع الأصول-مجمع الزوائد -صحيح البخاري -صحيح مسلم -سنن أبي داود -سنن الترمذي -سنن النسائي -سنن ابن ماجه -موطأ مالك -سنن الدارمي -مسند أحمد -سنن البيهقي الكبرى -
التفسير : مشتركات القرآن -تحفة الأريب -كلمات القرآن -وجوه القرآن-التفسير الوجيز -تفسير الطبري-الجامع للقرطبي -
النحو : الآجرومية لابن آجروم الصنهاجي-قطر الندى للعلامة ابن هشام -شذور الذهب في معرفة كلام العرب للعلامة ابن هشام -ألفية ابن مالك للعلامة الكبير محمد بن مالك -احمرار الألفية للعلامة المختار بن بونا -مغني اللبيب للعلامة ابن هشام -
الأصول : الورقات لأبي المعالي الجويني -رفع الملام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -مرتقى الوصول للعلامة ابن عاصم الغرناطي -مراقي السعود للعلامة عبد الله العلوي -الكوكب الساطع للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي الموافقات للعلامة الشاطبي أو نظمه لماء العينين الشنقيطي -
المصطلح : الموقظة للحافظ أبي عبد الله الذهبي -نخبة الفكر للحافظ ابن حجر -ألفية العراقي للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي -ألفية السيوطي للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي -
القواعد الفقهية : منظومة القواعد الفقهية للعلامة ابن سعدي -نظم الأصول و القواعد للعلامة ابن عثيمين -الفرائد البهية للشيخ أبي بكر الأهدل -تحرير القواعد و تقرير الفوائد للحافظ ابن رجب -
المقاصد : تبصرة القاصد في علم المقاصد لصالح العصيمي -إتحاف القاصد للشيخ محمد بن سعد اليوبي -علم المقاصد للشيخ عبد الرحمن الربيعة -
الرقائق و الأذكار : نونية ابن سعدي -ميمية ابن القيم -الكلم الطيب لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -الكبائر لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -الأذكار للحافظ النووي -مدارج السالكين للحافظ ابن القيم -
اللغة : الورد المقطوف للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -كفاية المتحفظ للعلامة ابن الأجدابي -فرائد الترصيف للعلامة عبد الهادي الأبياري -الفصيح للعلامة اللغوي ثعلب أو نظمه -الإعلام للعلامة ابن مالك -المزهر للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي أو نظمه لماء العينين الشنقيطي -مقاييس اللغة للعلامة ابن فارس -
الصرف : نيل المنى في نظم متن البنا للشيخ عبد الله الكوهجي -لامية الأفعال للعلامة ابن مالك و زوائدها للعلامة الحسن بن زين -
البلاغة : دروس البلاغة الكبرى لمجموعة من علماء الأزهر -الجوهر المكنون للشيخ عبد الرحمن الأخضري -لآلئ التبيان للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق -
أصول التفسير و قواعده : رسالة في أصول التفسير للعلامة ابن عثيمين -مقدمة أصول التفسير لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -القواعد الحسان في تفسير القرآن للعلامة ابن سعدي -
علوم القرآن : الزمزمية للعلامة عبد العزيز الزمزمي -البرهان للعلامة الزركشي -الإتقان للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي -
السيرة : المختصر الصغير في سيرة الرسول للعلامة ابن جماعة الكناني -ألفية السيرة للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي -نظم الغزوات للشيخ البدوي الشنقيطي -نظم السرايا للشيخ محمد فال الشنقيطي -الشمائل للحافظ أبي عيسى الترمذي -زاد المعاد للحافظ ابن القيم -
الآداب : نظم حلية طالب العلم للشيخ سطان السبهان -فصول الآداب للعلامة الألمعي أبي الوفاء ابن عقيل -منظومة الآداب للفقيه المرداوي -الأدب المفرد لأمير المؤمنين في الحديث محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري -
الفرائض : التحفة السنية في أحوال الورثة الأربعينية للشيخ حسن المشاط -البرهانية للشيخ البرهاني -الرحبية للفقيه الفرضي محمد بن علي الرحبي مع التكملة للشيخ صالح العصيمي -
الأدب : حديقة ابن الونان للأديب المتفنن ابن الونان -مقامات الحريري للعلامة اللغوي أبي محمد القاسم الحريري -مجمع الأمثال للعلامة أبي الفضل الميداني -
الشعر : بانت سعاد للصحابي الجليل كعب بن زهير رضي الله عنه -لامية العرب للشنفرى -لامية العجم للطغرائي -المعلقات لشعرائها العشر المعروفين -الحماسة للشاعر الحاذق أبي تمام -
أصول النحو و قواعده : الإعراب عن قواعد الإعراب للعلامة ابن هشام -الاقتراح للعلامة عبد الرحمن السيوطي -
الاشتقاق : لمعة الاشتقاق للعلامة السبكي الأب -العلم الخفاق في علم الاشتقاق للعلامة صديق حسن خان -الاشتقاق للأستاذ عبد الله أمين -
التجويد : تحفة الأطفال للشيخ سليمان الجمزوري -الجزرية للحافظ ابن الجزري -لآلئ البيان للعلامة إبراهيم السمنودي -
أصول القراءات : الإضاءة في أصول القراءة للعلامة علي الضباع -الضوابط و الإشارات في أجزاء علم القراءات للحافظ البقاعي -
القراءات : الشاطبية للعلامة أبي القاسم الشاطبي -الدرة للعلامة ابن الجزري -الطيبة للعلامة ابن الجزري -الفوائد المعتبرة للعلامة المتولي -
الجرح و التعديل : الرفع و التكميل للعلامة عبد الحي اللكنوي -مباحث في الجرح و التعديل للشيخ قاسم علي سعد -شفاء العليل للشيخ مصطفى بن إسماعيل -التأصيل 2 – 3 للعلامة بكر أبو زيد -
التخريج : التأصيل 1 -التخريج للشيخ محمد بن عمر بازمول -التخريج النظري للشيخ دخيل اللحيدان -طرق تخريج الحديث للشيخ سعد الحميد -نصب الراية للحافظ الزيلعي -التلخيص الحبير -
الرجال : طبقات المكثرين من الرواة للشيخ عادل الزرقي -المشهور من أسانيد الحديث للشيخ عادل الزرقي -تعريف أهل التقديس للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني -الكواكب النيرات للشيخ ابن الكيال -تحفة التحصيل للحافظ أبي زرعة العراقي -التقريب للحافظ ابن حجر للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني -
العلل : علل الترمذي الصغير -علل ابن أبي حاتم -
آداب البحث و المناظرة ( الجدل ) : الرسالة الولدية لطاش كبري زاده -
الرسم ( الإملاء ) : رسالة الإملاء للعلامة محمد عبد السلام هارون -
رسم القرآن : كشف العمى و الرين عن رسم مصحف عثمان ذي النورين للشيخ محمد العاقب الجكني -مورد الظمآن للعلامة الخراز -
عد القرآن : الفرائد الحسان في عد آي القرآن للشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي-ناظمة الزهر للعلامة أبي القاسم الشاطبي -
فنون الشعر : معيار اللآلئ للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق -خاتمة ميزان الذهب للشيخ أحمد الهاشمي -
الفرق : مقالات الإسلاميين للعلامة أبي الحسن الأشعري -الملل و النحل للعلامة أبي الفتح الشهرستاني -
الفلك : منازل القمر للشيخ خليفة بن نبهان -اليواقيت للشيخ محمد الشاطري -
الفلسفة : المقولات العشر للسجاعي -
المنطق : السلم المنورق للأخضري -
الوضع : الرسالة العضدية لعضد الدين الأيجي -
النسب : القصد و الأمم للحافظ أبي عمر ابن عبد البر -الإنباه للحافظ أبي عمر ابن عبد البر -عمود النسب للشيخ البدوي الشنقيطي -
التأريخ : جمل التأريخ للحافظ ابن حزم -نظم الدول للوزير لسان الدين ابن الخطيب -مقدمة ابن خلدون للعلامة المؤرخ عبد الرحمن بن خلدون -الكامل للمؤرخ الكبير ابن الأثير -البداية و النهاية للحافظ ابن كثير -أشراط الساعة للشيخ يوسف الوابل -الفتن و الملاحم لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -
السير : شرح بديعة البيان للحافظ ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي -سير أعلام النبلاء للحافظ الذهبي -ذيله للعلامة تقي الدين الفاسي

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

جُزيت خيراً ياأباطالب.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السميع

*سبع قواعد للحفظ؛ للشيخ العصيمي... نفيسة*


هذه سبع قواعد للحفظ لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي، وهي نفيسة حقًّا.
حمله صوتيامن هنا* * * * *
وهي مكتوبةً:
 
بسم الله الرحمـن الرحيم

*سبع قواعد في الحفظ
للشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي*


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:

فهذه سبع قواعد في منهجية الحفظ لايستغني عنها طالب العلم الذي يريد - بإذن   الله - أن يتقن حفظ القرآن وماتيسر من السنة والمتون العلمية في شتى فنون   العلم ,فالبدار البدار إلى الانتفاع بها خاصة وأنها صادرة من شيخ مسند   ومعروف بكثرة محفوظاته وضبطه لكثير من كتب العلم النافع. 

سـ: هذا السائل سأل سؤالًا، قال فيه: 
قرَّرتم في دروسكم أهمية الحفظ مرارًا، وذكرتم في بعض تلك الدروس أن للحفظ قواعد أو ضوابط مَن لم يرعها تعب ولم يحصِّل المراد. 
آمل أن تذكروا لنا هذه القواعد عسى الله أن ينفعنا بها وجزاكم الله خيرا.

هذا السائل أشكره أولا لاهتمامه بسؤاله. وإن لم يكن كتبه في هذه الأوراق،   لكنه طبعه قبل الدرس وجاء به مطبوعًا. مما يدل على أنه ليس ممن إذا نشأ في   خاطره سؤالا اتفق به كيفما اتفق، لأن هذا من علامات ضعف الطالب، فالطالب   الضعيف هو الذي لا يُمعِن النظر في سؤاله، لأنك إذا أمعنت النظر في سؤالك   قويتْ عندك مَلَكة حَلّ الإشكال، وصار لك في العلم مُكْنَةٌ ومُرْنَةٌ.

أما الذي يسأل سؤال ويظن أن هذا السؤال يُشكِل على الكلام الذي قاله شيخه فهذا من العجلة التي لا تنبغي.

مثل قد يأتي بعض الإخوان، قال: 
"أنتم قلتم أن المفتاح أعظم من الشيء فلا يكون الطهور   شطر الصلاة بهذا المعنى شطر الإيمان ويقول إن لا إله إلا الله مفتاح الجنة،   ولا إله إلا الله أعظم من الجنة"، فمثل هذا الإيراد الذي يأتي   مباشرة للإنسان ينبغي له أن يبحث أولًا هل صحَّ حديث: ((لا إله إلا الله   مفتاح الجنة)) قبل أن يعرِضَه؟ 

والجواب: أنه لم يصح هذا الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فليس كل شيء   عنَّ في خاطرك تتفوَّه به مباشرة؛ حفظًا لعقلك وحفظًا لعقل غيرك ووقته،   والطالب ينبغي له أن يعرف أن الشيخ يدلُّه إلى العلم ويرشده على الوجه   الأكمل، ومن ذلك كفُّه عن السؤال حتى يكرِّر وينظر في هذا سؤال الذي يعرضه   هل هو مما يَحسُن عَرضُه أم أن الإجابة عليه متأتِّيَةٌ.

وبالنسبة لهذا السؤال، هذا السؤال جوابه عريض طويل جدًا، وهو من أهم أصول العلم ومهماته.

ولكن سأذكر لكم جُمَلًا من القواعد التي ينبغي رعايتها في الحفظ.

القاعدة الأولى: 
حُسن اختيار المحفوظ؛ بأن يكون من المتون المعتمَدة عند أهل العلم.

وإلى ذلك أشار الزبيدي بقوله في ألفية السند:

بِحِفْظِ مَتْنٍ جَامِعٍ للرَّاجِحِ *** تأخذُهُ على مُفِيدٍ نَاصِحِ

فالمتن الجامع والراجح هو المعتمَد. فمن الغلط حفظ المتن الذي لا يُعتمَد. 
مثل إيش؟ 

مثلًا في النحو هناك عدّة ألفيات، ألفية ابن معطي، ألفية الآثاري، ألفية   ابن مالك، أيُّ هذه المتون الذي اعتمده أهل العلم وشاع العمل به؟ 

ألفية ابن مالك، ما يضيع الإنسان وقته، بعض الإخوان مغرم يجد ألفية الآثاري   قال هذه نحفظ، أو يقول واحد السيوطي جاء في ألفيته في النحو قال: فائقة   ألفية ابن مالك، قال: أنا أحفظ ألفية السيوطي. 

ويأتي واحد يقول الأجهوري قال في ألفيته في النحو: فائقة ألفية السيوطي. 

يأتي آخر ويذكر ألفية ثالثة أو رابعة فائقة ألفية الجهوري، هذا قال فائقة   ألفية ابن مالك، وهذا قال فائقة ألفية السيوطي، وهذا قال فائقة ألفية   الجهوري، جاء واحد وردّ على هذا قال: فائقة ألفية البُرَيهِمي، أربع أو خمس   ألفيات، ابن مالك قال: فائقة ألفية ابن معطي، فأنت ما تُضِيع وقتك وجهدك   في حفظ المتون غير المعتمَدة، لابد أن يكون المتن معتمَدًا مما تقرَّر عند   أهل العلم حفظه والأخذ به.

والمتن المعتمَد ليس معناه الذي تعرفه في بلدك، بعض الناس يقول متن معتمَد يعني الذي في بلدنا، وهل بلدك هو دار العلم فقط؟ 

ذكر الذهبي –رحمه الله تعالى - أن العلم بحر لا ساحل له وهو مبثوث في الأمَّة موجود لمن التمسه.

مثلا هناك منظومة للآجرَّاميَّة هي منظومة ابن أُبَّ المنسوبة إلى عبيد ربه الشنقيطي، قال عبيد ربِّه:

محمدُ اللهَ فِي كُلِّ الأُمورِ أحمَدُ.

هذا غلط ، إنما النظومة هي:

قال ابنُ أُبَّ واسمه محمَّدُ *** اللهَ في كلِّ الأُمورِ أَحمَدُ.

إلخ نظم الآجرومي الذي شرحه جماعة من المعاصرين. 
فهذا النظم نظم رجل من فوات وهي اليوم في الجزائر، هذا النظم أنفع منظومات   الآجُرَّامَّية، وعليه شروحات كثيرة، فمثله هو الذي يكون معتمَدا، ليس   بالضرورة المعتمَد تقول عندنا نظم الآجرَّاميَّة لفلان أو فلان، هذا أكمل   بيانا وأكثر شروحًا فعليه الإقبال. 

مثلا نظم الورقات، هناك الورقات متن معتمَد، لكن من أراد أن يحفظ النظم   فإنه يحفظ نظمًا معتمَدا، لأن الورقات لها عدّة منظومات، والمشارقة   اعتمَدوا نظم العِمْريطي، والمغارِبة من أهل الصحراء وجهات تُوات في   الجزائر ومالي اعتمَدوا نظم محمد بن المختار الكُنْتي، وهو أعظم سبْكًا   وأحسن سَوقًا من نظم العِمريطي، فليس المعتمَد هوالذي تعرفه في بلدك، لا.

هناك في مصر كان يوجد في مصر جهة الآن تلاشت، كانوا قد تركوا الشاطبية   والدرّة، وكان المعتمَد عندهم هو نظم محمد محمد هلال الأبياري، الجامع بين   الشاطبية والدرّة وزياداته على الطيّبة، هذه متون غير معتمَدة ولذلك  تُركت،  بقيتْ فترة سبعين سنة تقريبًا اعتمِدتْ في هذه الجهة في جهة  الغربية كفر  الزيّات وطنطا ثم تُركتْ بعد ذلك.

المقصود أن القاعدة الأولى: حسْن اختيار المحفوظ.

القاعدة الثانية: 
البداءة بالمختصَرات.
لأن الإنسان إذا حفظ المختصَرات صارت له مُخْلَة في العلوم، فقد لا يتسع وقته لحفظ المطولات، ولا قوته. 
بعض الإخوان تقول له احفظ الآجرامية لابن أبَّ يقول: لا، أنا أحفظ الألفية   الحمد لله، فيحفظ مائتي أو ثلاثمائة بيت ثم ينقطع، فيكون قد ترك من النحو   أكثر من الثلثين، بخلاف الذي حفظ الآجرامية يكون قد حفظ مجمَل النحو   واعتمَد أبوابه. 

فالبداءة بالمختصَرات أنفع.

الآن الذين يحفظون البخاري ومسلم يبدؤون بالبخاري ومسلم، باب الإقرار: عن   أبي ذر –رضي الله عنه- أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((قولوا الحق ولو   كان مُرًّا )) رواه ابن حبان في حديث طويل، هذا في بلوغ المرام، الذي يحفظ   البخاري ومسلم والكتب الستة -كما يقولون-لا يحفظ باب الإقرار، لا يحفظ   الحديث الذي بُني عليه باب الإقرار وخُرِّجتْ عليه أحكامه، لكن الذي يحفظ   بلوغ المرام من الصبيان خيرٌ منهم في حفظ العلم، لأن مثل هذه الطريقة التي   يُحدِثها الناس لا تَرجع عليهم بالنفع، وإنما الطريقة النافعة تحفظ المتون   المعتمَدة.

نعم مَن حفِظ الأربعين فالعمدة فالبلوغ فرياض الصالحين فليحفظ ما شاء، وله أن يحفظ مسند الإمام أحمد بعد ذلك.

لكن أن تجمع نفسك على المتون المختصَرة في كل فن، تأخذ ما هي المتون المختصَرة في الحديث؟ 
ما هي المتون المختصَرة في العقيدة؟ 
ما هي المتون المختصَرة في النحو؟ 
تبدأ بالصغار قبل الكبار، تترقى بعد ذلك إلى الكبار.

القاعدة الثالثة: 
أن تصحِّحَ المتن. ان تصحِّح المحفوظ، سواء كان متن أو قرآن أو حديث أو   غيره ،أن تصحح المحفوظ تصحيحًا بالغًا، باعتماد نُسَخٍ صحيحةٍ أو عرضٍ على   شيخ متقن، ولقد قلتُ في أبياتٍ لي ذكرتُ فيها هذا المعنى :

مقاصِدُ للمبتَدِي تُبيَّــنُ *** عند ابتغاء الشرحِ وهي هيِّنُ
أن تُصلِحَ المتنَ ومعناه الذي *** حواهُ بقــولِ الأحوذي.

إلى آخر الأبيات. فالمقصود أنّ أول مرتبة في أخذ العلم هي تصحيح المتون وإصلاحها. 
لماذا؟ حتى لا تحفظ خطأ.

يأتي واحد يدرِّس النحو في كلية اللغة، لكن أَخَذَ علمه عن الكتب يقول: 

ومُعْرَبُ الأسماءِ ما قد سَلِمَ *** من شَبَهِ الحرْفِ كأرضٍ أو سُما

هو يقول: كأرضٍ سَما، يقول للمقابلة بينهما، أرض يقابلها إيش؟ سَما. 
لابد تصحِّح المتن حتى لا تخطئ، إما أن تخطئ مثل ما وقع في بعض نسخ الواسطية "وهي موجودة في جميع فِرق الأمة"   وهذا خطأ عقدي أيضا، فضلا عن خطأ لغوي، والخطأ اللغوي ربما ينبني عليه  خطأ  في الفهم مثل هذه المسألة في العقيدة التي ذكرناها. هذه القاعدة  الثالثة.

القاعدة الرابعة: 
أن تقسِّم المحفوظ إلى مقادير متناسبة.
يعني مثلا الأربعين النووية مقسّمة إلى اثنين وأربعين حديثا، فأنت مثلا   قوتك أو المتناسب معك أن تحفظ ثلاث أحاديث أو أربع أحاديث، تقسِّم النووية   هكذا، وتمشي على هذا القدْر.

مثلا منظومة عدة أبياتها ستين، تقسِّمها إلى ستة أبيات ستة أبيات، لابد أن   تكون متناسبة من جهة القوة التي عندك، أما الذي يحفظ دون تناسب هذا غلط.

وكان من عادة أهل شنقيط قديما حتى تلاشى الأمر لضعف العلم في سائر بلاد   الإسلام ما يسمّى بالقَفَاف، فإنهم كانوا كل قدر يكتبون بعده قِف، يعني لا   تزيد، وقد جعلوا مختصَر قليل ثلاثمائة وستين قفا من الأقفاف. 

يعني ثلاثمائة وستين قف، قد تحفظ القِف الواحد في يوم، قد تحفظه في يومين، المقصود أنك تقسِّمه إلى شيء متناسِب.

القاعدة الخامسة: 
أن تحفظ بالإعادة مرارًا وتكرارًا كثيرًا. يعني لا تأتي مرة واحدة. 

قال ابن أُبَّ واسمه محمَّدُ *** اللهَ في كلِّ الأمور أحمَدُ.

حفظنا البيت هذا ننتقَل للذي بعده، لا، هذا غلط. 

قال أبو المفاخِر النيسابوري: "إنّ الشيء إذا لم يُعَدْ سبعين مرة لا يَقِرّ".

ولذلك منفعَة الإعادة في الحفظ والفهم لا يعادلها شيء، إعادة الشيء حفظا   وفهما مرة ومرتين وثلاث وأربع وخمس وست وسبع، هكذا تحصِّلون العلم، بهذا   يُحصَّل العلم، ليس تحصيل العلم أن يرتقي الإنسان يخرج مباشرة يقول "والله أنا أحضر الأربعين النووية، يقول: ما تفعله الأربعين النووية؟ 
الحمد لله الأربعين النووية هذه للصغار، أنا أحضر البخاري أنا أحضر الترمذي، الأربعين النووية هذه للصغار"،   هذا من الجهل والتكبر على العلم، وهذه المختصرات هي التي يُبنى عليها   العلم، عدْها مرة واثنتين وثلاث وأربع وخمس وست وسبع، سواء حفظًا أو فهمًا.   

وقد ذُكِر أن ابن هشام أعاد الألفية قراءة ألف مرة. 
ذَكَره الجبرتي في تاريخه.

وكثير من الأشياخ الذين أدركناهم فيما سبق كانوا يعيدون الكتاب أكثر من   عدّة مرات، كتاب واحد يُقرئ ينتهي منه يعيده مرة ومرتين وثلاث وأربع وخمس   وست، كانت هذه هي علومهم. 

مثلا في القُطْر النجدي القطر الحجازي كانت هناك متون معتمَدة تُعاد عدَّة   مرات كثيرة لا يتجاوزونها، فكانوا علماء؛ لأنك إذا بنَيتَ الأساس وكان لك   فهم في العلم لن تَحتج إلى سواه، يكون ما في المطوّلات هذا فضل وزيادة، إن   طالعتَه زاد علمك، وإن لم تطالعه فأنت على علم ثابت.

أما الناس الآن عندهم شَغَف فقط اقرأ اقرأ أيّ كتاب جديد أو درس جديد   يحضرونه ويسمعونه وإذا دُعُوا إلى ما سبق قالوا: يا أخي هذا مكرَّر .

قالوا المكرَّرُ فيهِ *** قُلْتُ المُكرَّر أَحلى.

وصدق، قال المكرَّر أحلى. المكرّر والمعاد مرة ومرتين وثلاث أحلى.

وصدِّقوني ستعلمون صدق هذا الأمر في أنفسكم بعد سنين. 

وكثير من لناس ساروا في العلم السنة والسنتين والثلاث والأربع والخمس والست والسبع والثمان والتسع والعشر ولم يفلحوا، لماذا؟ 

لأنهم ظنوا أن العلم أن تحضر برهة يسيرة في بعض الكتب ثم تقرأ في مكتبتك،   هذا ليس العلم، العلم طول الصحبة للأستاذ المعلم المرشِد ولو أعاد العلوم.

روى أبو نعيم الأصبهاني بسند صحيح عن مالك أنه قال: 
"كان الرجل يختلف إلى الرجل ثلاثين سنة يتعلم منه العلم". 

فلابد أن تعيد العلم مرة ومرتين وثلاث إلى مرات كثيرة حتى تفهمه وتحفظه. هذه القاعدة كم؟ الخامسة.

القاعدة السادسة: 
أن تعرضه على غيرك، وأكمله شيخٌ عارِف، فإن لم يمكِن فقرينٌ مساعد. لأنك   إذا أخرجتَ العلم من جوفك رسخ فيك أكثر؛ لأنه يعود عليك مرة ثانية بالسماع،   وربما تذهل عن شيء فيصحِّح لك من تَعرِض عليه. 
فلابد أن تعرِض محفوظك.

القاعدة السابعة: 
أن تجعل في وقتك ميعادا مضروبًا لتكرير محفوظاتك. 
وأكمل شيء جُرِّب فعُرِفتْ منفعته: اختيار يوم الجمعة لتكرير المحفوظ.

والقاعدة التي عُمِل بها هذا: أن تحفظ يوم   السبت، فإذا جئت الأحد تحفظ جديدا وتراجع يوم السبت، فإذا جئت يوم  الاثنين  تحفظ جديدا وتراجع اليومين السابقَين، حتى تنتهي في الحفظ إلى يوم  الخميس،  فإذا جئت يوم الخميس تحفظ جديدا وتراجع الأيام الخمسة المتقدمة،  فإذا جاء  يوم الجمعة توقِّف الحفظ، ما تحفظ، وإنما تجعل هذا اليوم لمراجعة  محفوظك في  هذا الأسبوع، فإذا جاء الأسبوع الثاني وجئت السبت تحفظ جديدا  وتراجع  الأسبوع الماضي وتُسقِط السبت، وتُسقِط محفوظك الذي في السبت، ثم  إذا جاء  الأحد تراجع محفوظك السابق وتُسقِط السبت والأحد الماضي ،حتى إذا  انتهيت  إلى آخر الشهر توقِف الحفظ، فتكرِّر محفوظك في هذا الشهر، قد يكون  متن، متن  ونصف، متنين، الله أعلم بقدر ما تحفظ، لكن تجعله محفوظك في هذا  الشهر  للتكرير، وتبقى على هذه الحال، ومتى وُجِدَ عارِض داعٍ كالاختبارات  تتوقف،  لكن متى وجدتَ الإجازة الصيفية فاجعلها موسمًا قبل أن تبدأ بالحفظ  أو حضور  الدروس موسمًا لإعادة محفوظك في السنة كلها، أعِد محفوظك في السنة  كلها ولو  بقيتَ شهرا كاملا تعيد الذي في السنة كلها، ثم تبدأ تزيد  فالرِبح لك.

ثم إذا قضيتَ من هذه السنة رجعتَ إلى قاعدتك التي كانت في السنة الماضية،   فإذا جئت إلى السنة التي بعدها إجازة الصيف تراجع محفوظك في السنتين   السابقتَين، ثم بعد فترة من الزمن لاستقرار المتون في قلبك، تجعل عندك   محفوظات من المطولات تجعلها كالوِرد، تقرأ فيها بالنظر؛ لأنك الآن حفظتَ   مراتٍ كثيرة فتتخيَّر المطولات وتجعلها بالنظر، فإنها بهذه الطريقة تستقر   معك حتى تلقى الله –عز وجل-. يا إخوان الحفظ لا يموت إلا إذا مات الإنسان.

ابن هشام النحْوي كان شافعيًا فانتقل إلى مذهب الحنابلة قبل موته بخمس   سنوات، وكان هرِمًا، فحفظ الخِرَقي في ستة أشهر، مختصر الخِرقي من مختصرات   الحنابلة، حفظ، انظروا وَعْيَه، ما قال علم بدون حفظ، قال: لا، لازم أحفظ   في فقه الحنابلة متن، فحفظ الخرقي في ستة أشهر.

وابن مالك في يوم موته حفظ ستة شواهد لم يكن يحفظها من قبل. 
فالإنسان لا ينبغي له أن يترك الحفظ . 

هذه هي أهم القواعد التي ينبغي أن يعمل بها الإنسان وإن كانت القواعد قد   ألقيتُ فيها عدة محاضرات، مرة تجاوزتْ مائة قاعدة، لكن هذه هي أهم القواعد   التي ينبغي أن تُعمِلها وأن تُصابِر نفسك على العلم. 
العلم يحتاج إلى صبر ومصابرة. 

وأبو يعلى الموصلي –رحمه الله- الحافظي يقول: 

وقلّ مَن جَــدَّ في أَمْرٍ تَطَلَّبَه *** واصطصحَبَ الصبر إلا فاز بالظَّفَرِ.

فالذي يصبر ويكابِد مرة ومرتين وثلاث يحفظ.

واعلموا يا إخوان أن الحفظ يبدأ قليلا ويعود كثيرًا. 
قد لا يستطيع الإنسان يحفظ، الذي يبدأ بالحفظ قد لا يستطيع لكن مع المُرْنَة سيحفظ.

وذكر أبو هلال العسكري كلامًا له أنه كان يعاني البيت الواحد الساعات   الطوال ما يحفظه، ولم يزل بنفسه، حتى حفظ في سَحَرٍ واحد قصيدة رؤبة ابن   العجاج "قاتم الاعماق خاوي المخترقْن"، حفظها وهي ثلاثمائة بيت في سَحَرٍ واحد، لماذا؟ 

لأنه واصَل على نفسه، واصَل وجاهَد وجاهَد، حتى صار حافِظًا.

كما أن القوة البدنية تقوى بالتدريب والتمرين، كذلك القوة القلبية تقوى بالتمرين، لكن للابد من شهوة القلب وصدقه.

البخاري سُئل: ما دواء الحفظ؟ 
قال: "لا أجدُ مثل نهمة الرجل، وإدمان النظر في الكتب".

وسُئل ابن المبارك: قال: كيف تحفظ؟ 
قال: "إنما هو إذا اشتهيتُ حفظتُ"، يعني إذا صار عندي ميل وقبول فإنني أحفظ.

أسأل الله العليّ العظيم أن يرزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع.
والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على عبده ورسوله محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
* * * * *
 جزى الله الشيخ والكاتبَ الأصلي للموضوع خيرَ الجزاء

منقول
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....8A%D8%B3%D8%A9

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خير على نقلك الرائع.

----------


## أبو طالب

وضع الشيخ العصيمي هذا المنهج للحفظ

*البرنامج التأسيسي**  :* *القرآن -ثلاثة الأصول و أدلتها لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -القواعد الأربع لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -الأربعين في مباني الإسلام و قواعد الدين للحافظ النووي-العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية الحفيد -كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -كشف الشبهات لإمام الدعوة محمد بن عبد الوهاب -منظومة القواعد الفقهية للعلامة عبد الرحمن بن سعدي -تسهيل الطرقات لنظم الورقات للفقيه يحيى العمريطي أو الأصل -نظم الآجرومية للشيخ عبيد ربه الشنقيطي أو الأصل -الباحث في أحكام المواريث المعروفة بالرحبية للشيخ للفقيه الفرضي محمد بن علي الرحبي -نظم نخبة الفكر للحافظ محمد بن محمد الشمني أو الأصل -العمدة و بلوغ المرام -دليل الطالب لنيل المطالب للفقيه مرعي بن يوسف الكرمي أو زاد المستقنع للشيخ الفقيه موسى بن أحمد الحجاوي* 

*البرنامج التكميلي - مسار القرآن الكريم و قراءاته و تجويده**  :* *تحفة الأطفال للشيخ سليمان الجمزوري -منظومة رسم القرآن على رواية حفص للشيخ أحمد الحلواني -المقدمة الجزرية للعلامة ابن الجزري -الشاطبية للعلامة أبي القاسم الشاطبي -الدرة المضية للعلامة ابن الجزري -دواعي المسرة في الأوجه العشرية المحررة للعلامة إبراهيم السمنودي -طيبة النشر للعلامة ابن الجزري -تنقيح فتح الكريم في أوجه القرآن العظيم للعلامة أحمد الزيات -الفوائد المعتبرة في القراءات الزائدة على العشرة للعلامة محمد المتولي -الفرائد الحسان في عد آي القرآن للشيخ عبد الفتاح القاضي -مورد الظمآن للعلامة الخراز و ذيله للعلامة ابن عاشر* 

*البرنامج التكميلي - مسار السنة**:** رياض الصالحين -زوائد البخاري على مسلم -زوائد مسلم على البخاري -الجامع للمتفق عليه -زوائد أبي داود على الصحيحين -زوائد الترمذي على الصحيحين و أبي داود-زوائد النسائي على الصحيحين و أبي داود و الترمذي -زوائد ابن ماجة على الخمسة* 

*البرنامج التكميلي - مسار المتون* : *إتحاف القاصد بنظم أحكام و قواعد المقاصد للشيخ محمد سعد اليوبي -المجرد البياني من نظم عوامل الجرجاني للعلامة ابن سند -نظم مشتركات القرآن للعلامة عبد الهادي الأبياري -نيل المنى بنظم متن البنا للشيخ عبد الله الكوهجي -منظومة القواعد و الأصول للعلامة ابن عثيمين -منظومة التفسير للشيخ عبد العزيز الزمزمي -سلم الوصول إلى علم الأصول للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -لامية الأفعال للعلامة محمد بن مالك و زوائدها للعلامة الحسن بن زين-الجوهر المكنون في صدف الثلاثة الفنون للشيخ عبد الرحمن الأخضري -معيار اللآلئ للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق -التيسير المجلى نظم القواعد المثلى للشيخ سلطان السبهان مع زيادات العلامة ابن عثيمين -نظم قواعد الإعراب للشيخ محمد بن عبد الله -النظم الحبير في أصول التفسير للشيخ سعود الشريم -مرتقى الوصول إلى علم الأصول للعلامة ابن عاصم الغرناطي -ألفية مصطلح الحديث المسماة التذكرة و التبصرة للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي -ألفية النحو المسماة بالخلاصة للعلامة الكبير محمد بن مالك -الورد المقطوف من الوسيلة في معاني الحروف للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -الفرائد البهية في القواعد الفقهية للشيخ أبي بكر الأهدل -لآلئ التبيان في المعاني و البديع و البيان للأستاذ حسن بن عبد الرزاق -ألفية السيرة للحافظ عبد الرحيم العراقي -السبل السوية لفقه السنن المروية* *للعلامة حافظ الحكمي -منظومة الآداب للفقيه المرداوي الحنبلي -عمود النسب للشيخ البدوي الشنقيطي -نظم الموافقات للعلامة ماء العينين الشنقيطي -رقم الحلل في تاريخ الدول للوزير لسان الدين ابن الخطيب -التيسير العجيب في تفسير الغريب للعلامة ابن المنير الإسكندري* 

*البرنامج التكميلي - مسار اللغة و الأدب**  :* *مثلث قطرب -قصيدة بانت سعاد لكعب بن زهير رضي الله عنه -حديقة ابن الونان و تسمى القصيدة الشمقمقية -المعلقات العشر لشعرائها العشرة المعروفين -لامية العرب للشنفرى -لامية العجم للطغرائي -مقصورة ابن دريد -موطأة الفصيح للشيخ مالك بن المرحل -فرائد الترصيف للعلامة عبد الهادي الأبياري -ثمار المزهر للعلامة ماء العينين الشنقيطي*

----------


## عبدالعزيز عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خير.

----------

